# Burris Fullfield II scopes???



## Remington_700 (Jan 12, 2007)

thinking about buying a new burris fullfield II 3-9x40 scope with the ballistic plex for my 700 30-06...i found a few good deals on them and i hear they are pretty good optics for the money that compare to some more expensive scopes...does anyone have any experience with burris or know anything about them???/ please let me know!!!

THANKS!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The best lower price scopes on the market, in my opinion campariable to 400-500 dollar optics. I love mine. EBAY seems to have the best prices right now. Also check Natchez Shooters Supplyhttp://www.natchezss.com


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Burris fullfield II is good glass for the money. But I think for a few more dollars a weaver grand slam is a better buy. :sniper:


----------



## Remington_700 (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks guys!! anyone else???


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have two of the Burris 3-9 Fullfield II's with BP reticle.
The first one was mounted on my .30-06 3 years ago, the second one last year was mounted on a .243.
Shooting on a silhouette range the targets are easy to hit using the BP reticle at 200M, 300M and 385Meters. I have a little trouble with the 500 Meter Ram targets, but I think that is more the shooter and the distance then the scope. 
They are a darn clear scope and the BP reticle works well.
I don't think you will go wrong for the money.
I would buy another one in a heartbeat, if I needed another scope.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I now have 2 Burris as you described. I am very happy with them for the money. I have also owned the Weaver, but replaced them with the Burris.


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

I got the FFII with the Binocs for $199 last year. Couldn't be happier. Love the scope, and like the binocs enough to use 'em all the time.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I tried several Burris fullfield scopes 6-18 (2), several 3-9's both in Burris and Pentax form. None of them tracked well at all, they were all very difficult to zero. If the Fullfield II has fixed this flaw then they're probably worth the $$. I'll have to see it first hand to believe it though.

Until I witness it 1st hand my opinion is still that the Weaver V-series is the best for the money. No they're not great in low-light, I'll compromise there if I can have a scope that tracks well. With the exception of heavy clouds and/or wooded areas (river bottoms, woods, etc), almost any scope will get you through legal shooting hours anyway.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> But I think for a few more dollars a weaver grand slam is a better buy.


You realise that weaver is a division of simmons? :-?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

i own 3 3-9x40 FFII and 1 4.5-14x44 FFII and could not be happier. Easy to mount zero and are great in the field. I have used mine in all weather on yotes to whitetails and they have not let me down in any way or in any conditions. Great scopes all the way around.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I love my Burris and would highly recomend them. I hammered my first deer with a 30-06 that had a burris sitting on top. That rifle has been retired but that burris is still in service on my 17 hmr.

Hey 7400, I recently got one of those new simmons and suprisingly it's a darn good scope. I mainley got it because I've heard about how the new design is supposed to hold zero so well and have a constant eye relief through out the power range. The glass looks as good as any of my other scopes and it kept it's promises about holding zero and eye relief. I'm even thinking about getting one of the higher end simmons for my new varmint rifle. Meade also makes Redfield so they can't be to bad.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Not exactly accurate. The Blount Sporting Equipment Group are the owners of Weaver and they did purchase Simmons. So what you really have is Weaver and Simmons under the same parent company. As far as I know that is as far as the relationship goes. I don't think the two brands are being mingled together.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Hmmm, I was under the impression that Meade Instruments aquired Simmons. I've been wrong once or twice, I guess a third time won't be so bad.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Not exactly accurate. The Blount Sporting Equipment Group are the owners of Weaver and they did purchase Simmons. So what you really have is Weaver and Simmons under the same parent company. As far as I know that is as far as the relationship goes. I don't think the two brands are being mingled together.


Well thanks for clearing that up, I never understood why Weaver would market simmons junk.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Gohon said:


> Not exactly accurate. The Blount Sporting Equipment Group are the owners of Weaver and they did purchase Simmons. So what you really have is Weaver and Simmons under the same parent company. As far as I know that is as far as the relationship goes. I don't think the two brands are being mingled together.


I had heard the same thing. Thanks for the clarification.

Hear are my two Burris scopes. The top is a Short Mag 3-9 with Ball.Plex on a CZ in 22 Hornet. The rings that came with the gun are too high and need to get lower ones. The other is a FFII 3-9 with BP also on my Kimber Montana 308. I really like both scopes and love the Ball. Plex.










:sniper:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry boys, but I did some digging and found that Simmons is in fact owned by Meade Instruments who also owns Redfield. :lol: I believe the Blount deal you're talking about is the deal that lumped Bushnell and Tasco in the same crap box. :wink:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> lumped Bushnell and Tasco in the same crap box.


They always were crap, some of the Bushnells were servicable, the Elite series is pretty good, Tasco is junk, World Class is servicable, but still junk. What ever happened to Bausch & Lomb? Did Bushnell completely phase the B&L brand out with the Elite series?


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I'll second that. Of the four bushnells I've owned only one didn't take a trip to a land fill. My mom works at an optometrists office and taught me years ago how to spot fake Ray Ban sunglasses. If they dont have a tiny BL on the lens they aren't real. I have seen this mark on older bushnell binoculars. Does anybody have a really old bushnell that might have the same marking?


----------

